# Shawn's new bridge



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/...%20bridge/

Going on a trip this weekend to delivered shawn his new bridge... Enjoy...

20 feet log 5 feet tall and it all bolts together.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

That's a nice bridge. I thought that a 7' wooden trestle was long, but that is nothing in comparison! 
Craig


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Danial: How about a side trip to San Diego. I know some one out there that needs lots of bridge work







Later RJD


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Posted By bnsfconductor on 08 Jun 2011 12:58 AM 
That's a nice bridge. I thought that a 7' wooden trestle was long, but that is nothing in comparison! 
Craig The longest so far is about 40 feet long. Here on my layout I am planning to build one about 100 feet long double track bridge on a 2% grade. For trestle style I am currently working on a 15 foot one all out of steel... low if any mantaince but heavy.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Daniel, 
How much for a replica of the Kinzua viaduct? Preferably in the before "the tornado" form? LOL! Shawns got himself a beuty there! Nice work! 

Chas


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Posted By wchasr on 09 Jun 2011 08:49 AM 
Daniel, 
How much for a replica of the Kinzua viaduct? Preferably in the before "the tornado" form? LOL! Shawns got himself a beuty there! Nice work! 

Chas 
Thats Close to what I will be building in the back yard over the next year.Mine will not have the small lattice detail work. From a distance you want see it anyways. As for price it depends on the span and hight you need.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Shawn, there is no immediate need for it...I have a long way to go to be able to use it. Something like that is not somehting I'll pre-order and my storage space for incompleted projects is close to being beyond capacity. 

Chas


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Guys,
Daniel just pulled out after spending a great day of running trains and doing a little hiking along the old Virginian Main.

Oh Yeah and the new Trestle that Daniel built is here and it looks great. 

Here are a few pics of the day.

Daniel setting us up.


 



A Few Shots of Daniel's Custom N&W GP30 and a 5 car Heavyweight B&O Capital Limited



...



...



...



...



... 





More Pics From Today can be seen here:

New Layout At Rock pictures by speedfreak1996


----------



## ZamValley (Apr 23, 2011)

Shawn, Where are you and the Elsie Railway located in Cleveland?


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ZamValley on 11 Jun 2011 07:39 PM 
Shawn, Where are you and the Elsie Railway located in Cleveland?






I'm now in WV but the Elsie is still operating in Cleveland over by the zoo, send me an email and I'll give you the contact info for the Elsie.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful photos! I may have to rethink the "scale replica" of the Kinzua Viaduct...not only in terms of the lattice details but the sheer size....it would be over 10 feet tall and almost 71 feet long! Heh... 


Chas


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 13 Jun 2011 11:11 AM 
Beautiful photos! I may have to rethink the "scale replica" of the Kinzua Viaduct...not only in terms of the lattice details but the sheer size....it would be over 10 feet tall and almost 71 feet long! Heh... 


Chas 








Thanks Chas, so the viaduct would be twice as tall as this trestle and 51 feet longer







Wow


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I am glad to see they ran the sacrificial Dismal across first, just in case something untoward happened. ;-)


----------

